
Defeating Form Spam Bots - corobo
https://cohan.dev/defeating-form-spam-bots/
======
rendx
Something very simple that has worked for me for many years and across many
smaller sites is a custom form field that requires some simple, static answer,
like "Please input 42 here:", plus even some Javascript that fills in that
form element and hides it, so the typical user does not even see it (while it
still works with Javascript disabled).

